# colonnina



## Tritta

Bonjour, dans le film _Les Âmes noires_, de Francesco Munzi, on voit deux jeunes d'un village calabrais tirer dans la vitrine d'un bar. Après avoir fait leur coup, l'un d'eux dit à l'autre: "Nascondi il fucile. Tra 10 minuti alla colonnina.". Donc, ils se donnent R.-V., mais qu'entend-il par "colonnina" ? J'avais pensé à "station-service", mais on me dit que ce n'est pas le bon terme.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Tritta, 

Tu as raison, ce doit être la pompe à essence/station service, selon la *Treccani*:
*colonnina *s. f. [dim. di colonna].​
2. Distributore di benzina o di metano (anche, c. di distribuzione).​ 
Et je suis à peu près sûr de l'avoir déjà rencontré dans mes lectures


----------



## Tritta

Super ! Merci beaucoup pour le lien. Apparemment, il pourrait aussi s'agir d'une "borne de rond-point".


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, je cherchais le mot.


----------



## Elmoro

Oui, mais ça veut dire pas grand chose en italien. Personne ne dirait "ci vediamo alla colonnina", plutôt "ci vediamo al distributore" ou "dal benzinaio" . Le mot "colonnina" on l'utilise seulement pour les trucs qui existent aux marges des autoroutes pour appeler à la rescousse en cas de pannes... Je penserais davantage au nom d'un restaurant, c'est possibile?


----------



## Tritta

Il semblerait que cela soit un synonyme de "capitello votivo"... ("niche votive" ou "calvaire" en français)


----------



## Elmoro

Ok, mais deux voyous qui se donnent rdv auprès d'un "capitello votivo" sonne quand même bizarre...


----------



## Tritta

Moi, ça ne m'étonnerait pas trop, si c'est un lieu connu de leur village (il s'agit de l'endroit où ils vivent).


----------



## Elmoro

Tritta said:


> Moi, ça ne m'étonnerait pas trop, si c'est un lieu connu de leur village (il s'agit de l'endroit où ils vivent).


Ben, réflechissant sur le mot italien cela aurait de toute façon plus de sens qu'un rendez vous _alla colonnina_ d'un pompiste...


----------



## Tritta

Grazie mille!!


----------



## Elmoro

De rien, mon plaisir


----------



## alfaalfa

Elmoro said:


> Personne ne dirait "ci vediamo alla colonnina"


 Forse a Roma . Per indicarmi la sua abitazione una persona marchigiana mi ha detto letteralmente "di fronte alla colonnina" come se avesse detto piazza San Pietro!



Tritta said:


> Moi, ça ne m'étonnerait pas trop, si c'est un lieu connu de leur village (il s'agit de l'endroit où ils vivent).


 C'est vrai!


----------



## Tritta

Ciao, Alfaalfa. In questo caso che cos'era? Un pilone votivo?


----------



## alfaalfa

Con mio sommo stupore mi ha spiegato che trattavasi di benzinaio. Anche io avevo pensato ad un'edicola votiva molto frequente su queste strade e spesso punto di riferimento per dare indicazioni.


----------

